# Can i sell FreeBsd operative system legally?



## youli95 (Dec 28, 2022)

hello, i like the freebsd project and i would to sell verbatim dvd copies of this operative system... My question is: is legally to sell dvd burned copies of  FreeBsd operative system because i believe in FreeBsd project? Thank you in advance!


----------



## cracauer@ (Dec 28, 2022)

Yes.


----------



## Alain De Vos (Dec 28, 2022)

You are free to make money but i think you must include the right copywright message.





						BSD licenses - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## zirias@ (Dec 28, 2022)

The BSD license (at least the 2-clause variant that's free from mindless cruft) is very similar to the unwritten rules of the good old 8bit homecomputer scene. It basically says: Do WTF you want with the code, but give credit. So, as long as you preserve any copyright notices, yes, you'll be fine. And I really think that makes sense. If you try to sell just vanilla FreeBSD for some excessive price, people will be smart enough not to pay it


----------



## _martin (Dec 28, 2022)

zirias@ said:


> The BSD license (at least the 2-clause variant that's free from mindless cruft) is very similar to the unwritten rules of the good old 8bit homecomputer scene


While it's been some time since I played pirated^H^H^H^H^H^Hborrowed Atari game I don't recall "free" part of the licenses. Almost all games were proprietary.
Maybe Atari basic was free, quick google search suggests that. I personally knew nobody around me who'd have source code for that.
In my eyes all games were free as long as you had double-cassette deck and sometimes a tape to cover the write protect stuff.


----------



## covacat (Dec 28, 2022)

i think he talks about the homebrewed content not the copyrighted games/utils


----------



## _martin (Dec 28, 2022)

Oh, mea culpa then.


----------



## youli95 (Wednesday at 4:26 AM)

Sorry for my another question: i search opinions also legal about this: in my country italy this is this entity: The Siae... ( https://www.siae.it/it/utilizzatori/chiedere-licenza/servizi/cd-dvd/ ) that regulate the right of the author of software and other: can i sell this operative system without ask at this entity any authorizations ( i mean burn into a cd and sell directly at my friend )? many thanks at all


----------



## SirDice (Wednesday at 8:48 AM)

What's unclear about a license that says you can do whatever you want with it as long as you leave the copyrights and the license the same?


----------



## fernandel (Wednesday at 8:49 AM)

_martin said:


> While it's been some time since I played pirated^H^H^H^H^H^Hborrowed Atari game I don't recall "free" part of the licenses. Almost all games were proprietary.
> Maybe Atari basic was free, quick google search suggests that. I personally knew nobody around me who'd have source code for that.
> In my eyes all games were free as long as you had double-cassette deck and sometimes a tape to cover the write protect stuff.


ZX Spectrum was good too


----------



## SirDice (Wednesday at 8:52 AM)

_martin said:


> Maybe Atari basic was free, quick google search suggests that. I personally knew nobody around me who'd have source code for that.


Free and open source are two different things. Software can be free to use but not open source at the same time. On the other hand you can have open source that's not entirely free to use. LAME comes to mind, it was free for personal use but you had to pay a license fee if you wanted to use it in a commercial setting.


----------

